# Jason Lisle



## cih1355 (Oct 30, 2009)

Has anyone listened to Jason Lisle's lectures on presuppositional apologetics? Answers in Genesis sells his videos. Here is the link to the description of one of his videos: Nuclear Strength Apologetics, Part 1 - Answers Bookstore


----------



## Skyler (Oct 30, 2009)

I've seen a couple of his presentations on astronomy, but I haven't listened to his lectures.

He just released a book, "Ultimate Proof", that also seems to go through presuppositional apologetics(not sure, haven't read it yet... ). It's available from AiG as well, he's one of their big guys.


----------



## MMasztal (Oct 30, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Has anyone listened to Jason Lisle's lectures on presuppositional apologetics? Answers in Genesis sells his videos. Here is the link to the description of one of his videos: Nuclear Strength Apologetics, Part 1 - Answers Bookstore



I've ordered the DVD set for my Apologetics class, but they were on back order. I hope to have them within the week and will post my impressions after I review them.

Other resources I've used from AiG have been very good though.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 30, 2009)

I just received his book and DVD, _Ultimate Proof_, and will be watching it this weekend.

His material on astronomy is first rate (at least the four or five that I've viewed). He also put together the astronomy presentations in the planetarium at the Creation Museum. Jason's PhD is in Astrophysics from UofC (Boulder).

When I was at the Creation Museum a couple of years back, Dr. Purdom was saying that the whole staff was reading Bahnsen and wanted to be on the same page in presuppositional apologetics. They see this as a differentiating factor separating them from some of the more evidentialist creation ministries.


----------



## Answerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I know what I want for Christmas now, the Ultimate Apologetics 4 DVD set.


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 2, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I just received his book and DVD, _Ultimate Proof_, and will be watching it this weekend.
> 
> His material on astronomy is first rate (at least the four or five that I've viewed). He also put together the astronomy presentations in the planetarium at the Creation Museum. Jason's PhD is in Astrophysics from UofC (Boulder).
> 
> When I was at the Creation Museum a couple of years back, Dr. Purdom was saying that the whole staff was reading Bahnsen and wanted to be on the same page in presuppositional apologetics. They see this as a differentiating factor separating them from some of the more evidentialist creation ministries.



From the number of AiG books, DVDs and such that I've watched/read, I get the impression they may also be reformed. 

Our church will be hosting a creation seminar in January with Mike Riddle from AiG. The following Monday he will be speaking at the school where I teach. I am looking forward to that.


----------

